# Anybody else with EHS or Exploding Head Syndrome?



## Globalti (19 May 2020)

No, not a joke! I've had this weird event a couple of times in the last few weeks and it's quite alarming. It happens as I'm drifting off to sleep and I would describe it as a brief brain fart - for half a second it feels as if your brain has gone mad and is misfiring. There's a noise like a big electrical discharge and a palpable sensation too. 

I looked it up and sure enough Dr Google explains it perfectly. One of the reasons is thought to be stress, which would fit with my present state in common with most people I think.

Does anybody else get this? How often and what does yours feel like?


----------



## Blue Hills (19 May 2020)

A big noise?
I think i would seek medical advice.


----------



## Globalti (19 May 2020)

I'm so reassured by what I read online that I won't bother unless it becomes more frequent or more severe.

Anyway I know my GP will just look it up online and as long as I'm breathing and my lips aren't blue he will send me home!


----------



## snorri (19 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> Anyway I know my GP will just look it up online and as long as I'm breathing and my lips aren't blue he will send me home!


No need for me to ask if you're a Thursday evening clapper.


----------



## Smudge (19 May 2020)

I've had that occasionally. Its a really weird sensation that is hard to describe,


----------



## Drago (19 May 2020)

My Grandad died of a brain haemorrhage. His last words were "it sounds like something's gone bang in my head."


----------



## Globalti (19 May 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## vickster (19 May 2020)

Call 111. I wouldn’t take any chances in case it’s a TIA or stroke!


----------



## lazybloke (19 May 2020)

David Cronenberg made a documentary about it, "Scanners"


----------



## Blue Hills (19 May 2020)

To think that google and the entire web has been more reassuring than the folks on here 

I did find a guardian article on it - seems quite common - had never heard of it - closest I've ever come to it was pressure headaches caused by a woman.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 May 2020)

Not quite the same but some definite similarities! 

I've got that restless leg syndrome thing, where it feels like static builds up in my leg as I rest, until finally it feels like an electric shock discharges through my hip and all the way down to the ankle, causing my leg to spasm. I can almost hear a crackle or a buzz in my brain when it happens. It only happens in the right leg, and only at bed time as I'm going over. 

Lots of exercise helps, (as does alcohol). A quiet, sedentary day brings on an attack generally speaking.


----------



## byegad (19 May 2020)

I get it very occasionally. I've even asked Lady Byegad if she heard it. The GP said it was nothing to worry about unless it became very frequent. As I also have tinnitus it makes a change to get a boom, rather than a hiss.


----------



## midlife (19 May 2020)

i get this occasionally just as I am falling asleep. Also get sleep paralysis which is worse lol


----------



## Globalti (19 May 2020)

Since I first experienced it over a month ago and I'm still alive and kicking I'm not going to call the NHS about it!


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I did find a guardian article on it - seems quite common - had never heard of it - closest I've ever come to it was pressure headaches caused by a woman.


That's what comes of asking women to sit on your head!


----------



## Blue Hills (19 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That's what comes of asking women to sit on your head!


You shock me colin.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> You shock me colin.


I thought I was being quite refined by using the word '_head_' ...  

I had a woman walk over my back once and that damn well hurt!


----------



## Blue Hills (19 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I thought I was being quite refined by using the word '_head_' ...
> 
> I had a woman walk over my back once and that damn well hurt!


Didn't realise the heat had got that far north colin.
Suggest you start another thread


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 May 2020)

It’s the Aliens starting their anal probe, just as you drift off.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’s the Aliens starting their anal probe, just as you drift off.


You've really got to be on your guard for them in these 'ere parts... _Todmorden police officer abducted and medically examined by aliens!_


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That's what comes of asking women to sit on your head!


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I thought I was being quite refined by using the word '_head_' ...
> 
> I had a woman walk over my back once and that damn well hurt!



Fekin deviant


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2020)

I tend to get the whole body feels like it's lept a foot of the bed, massive jump..
Wife says it's barely a twitch.
Can happen several times as I drift off .. no noise in head tho


----------



## Globalti (25 May 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Not quite the same but some definite similarities!
> 
> I've got that restless leg syndrome thing, where it feels like static builds up in my leg as I rest, until finally it feels like an electric shock discharges through my hip and all the way down to the ankle, causing my leg to spasm. I can almost hear a crackle or a buzz in my brain when it happens. It only happens in the right leg, and only at bed time as I'm going over.
> 
> Lots of exercise helps, (as does alcohol). A quiet, sedentary day brings on an attack generally speaking.


Did you know that Ropinerole sorts out restless legs very effectively? The only problem is the side-effects, which include simultaneous diarrhoea and constipation. My 90 y.o. Mum is going through hell at the moment trying to get it sorted.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> Did you know that Ropinerole sorts out restless legs very effectively? The only problem is the side-effects, which include simultaneous diarrhoea and constipation. My 90 y.o. Mum is going through hell at the moment trying to get it sorted.


Hmm, useful to know, although I think I probably prefer the restless leg to the mixture of the trots and the bungdit-ins. 😄


----------



## Andrew1971 (31 Jul 2020)

I have had an explosion sound in me head a few times. And I twitch feels like a
big jump. But I do suffer from severe migraine headaches too could be related.
How much sleep do you get.
Andrew


----------



## Globalti (31 Jul 2020)

Never enough especially at the moment. I was awake at 12.30 this morning and every hour after that.


----------



## Drago (1 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> To think that google and the entire web has been more reassuring than the folks on here


What rubbish!


----------

